# PC Bootet nur noch bis zum ASUS UEFI BIOS Utility - EZ Mode



## jocker13 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreib mal folgendes Problem für meinen Sohn.

Gestern ist mein Sohn nach der Schule heim gekommen.

Wie üblich erst mal PC eingeschalten, neue 4tNight update runter geladen... und in der Zwischenzeit erst mal was gegessen.

Nach den Essen zurück, war auf den Monitor noch noch das "ASUS UEFI BIOS Utility - EZ Mode" zu sehen.
Reboot brachte kein Erfolg
Stromlos machen brachte kein Erfolg
Selbst mal die Batterie von MD für ein paar Minuten raus und wieder rein, brachte keinen Erfolg.

PC Bootet immer nur bis zum "ASUS UEFI BIOS Utility - EZ Mode" und nicht mehr weiter.

Hoffe mir kann einer einen TIP geben.

Zum Glück haben wir NOCH ein paar Tage Garantie (hoffe ich mal).


Dank und Gruß für jede Info

Verbaut:
PC Intel i7 6700 k 4x 4,2 Ghz
GTX 1070
256 SSD S-ATA
ASUS H110M-R 1151
Xilence 600 W Netzteil XN 044


----------



## kleinerEisbär (7. Dezember 2018)

Du siehst doch schon auf der rechten Seite, dass da nur eine 1TB HDD Festplatte aufgeführt ist, ich würde vermuten SSD Defekt oder Kabel nicht mehr richtig drin.

Wahrscheinlich tut deinem Sohn so ne kleine Pause von Fortnite auch mal nicht so schlecht


----------



## pphs (7. Dezember 2018)

Xilence 600 W Netzteil XN 044

hast du garkeine schmerzen dabei das teil aufzulisten?


----------



## jocker13 (7. Dezember 2018)

pphs schrieb:


> Xilence 600 W Netzteil XN 044
> 
> hast du garkeine schmerzen dabei das teil aufzulisten?



Sorry, hab ich da was falsch gemacht ?


----------



## jocker13 (7. Dezember 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Du siehst doch schon auf der rechten Seite, dass da nur eine 1TB HDD Festplatte aufgeführt ist, ich würde vermuten SSD Defekt oder Kabel nicht mehr richtig drin.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich tut deinem Sohn so ne kleine Pause von Fortnite auch mal nicht so schlecht



Ohja Du sagst es 


Werd heute mal die Kabel prüfen , sonst wie Du schon sagst ist die SSD defekt.


----------



## pphs (7. Dezember 2018)

jocker13 schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich da was falsch gemacht ?



Ja, du hast da etwas explosives in dein pc gebaut. wenn dir die restliche hardware am herzen liegt, würde ich das teil mal austauschen..


----------



## kleinerEisbär (7. Dezember 2018)

pphs schrieb:


> Ja, du hast da etwas explosives in dein pc gebaut. wenn dir die restliche hardware am herzen liegt, würde ich das teil mal austauschen..



Immer diese unnötige Panikmache bei Netzteilen hier im Forum. Das Ding ist in Deutschland durch den TÜV, foglich wird es schon nicht die Bude abfackeln oder die Hardware beschädigen.
Es hört sich nicht so an als würde er selbst an PCs basteln sondern eher nach einem Fertig-PC, ich denke da ist es schonmal gut dass es überhaupt einen Marken-Namen hat.


----------



## jocker13 (7. Dezember 2018)

pphs schrieb:


> Ja, du hast da etwas explosives in dein pc gebaut. wenn dir die restliche hardware am herzen liegt, würde ich das teil mal austauschen..



Wurde so von Herstreller eingebaut.

Kannst Du mir ein gutern Tip geben.

1000 Dank


----------



## jocker13 (7. Dezember 2018)

War mit den Vertieb die mit den PC verkaufen in kontakt.

Antwort war:
Kabel überprüfen
wenn das alles nichts hilft
ectl. SSD defekt


----------



## jocker13 (16. Dezember 2018)

Thema erledigt !

SSD war defekt

Wurde eingeschickt und ersetzt

Thema kann geschlossen werden.


Gruß


----------



## Power_UP_ (13. April 2021)

k lol net so gut hättest auch auf den button unten klicken können were villeicht auch gegangen


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2021)

^^Ui ....wenn er jetzt auf speichern und verlassen klickt wenn kein funktionstüchtiges Medium dranhängt weißt du wo er dann wieder landet ?

Damit kannst du dich dann den ganzen Tag beschäftigen


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. April 2021)

jocker13 schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir NOCH ein paar Tage Garantie (hoffe ich mal).


Mal nebenbei: wann hast Du den PC gekauft und wo?

Upps, die Raubgräber waren wieder aktiv.


----------

